# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2008

## SD202

Uusi vuosi, uudet kujeet. Ja uusi viestiketju. 

Vanhin nokkajunista eli M101-M102 näytti seisovan Itäkeskuksen länsipuolella sijaitsevalla seisontaraiteella ainakin noin tunnin verran puolenpäivän tienoilla. Olisiko kenelläkään esittää todennäköistä syytä tuolle seisonnalle?

----------


## Markku K

> Vanhin nokkajunista eli M101-M102 näytti seisovan Itäkeskuksen länsipuolella sijaitsevalla seisontaraiteella ainakin noin tunnin verran puolenpäivän tienoilla. Olisiko kenelläkään esittää todennäköistä syytä tuolle seisonnalle?


Kyllä on.
Kyseessä oli liikennetyönjohdon järjestämä vika-ja poikkeustilanteiden kertauskoulutus metrojunankuljettajille. Tuota järjestetään aina kun liikennetuotanto sallii.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Sunnuntai 6.1.
Noin klo 14:10 Siilitien asemalla nokkajuna M101-M102 matkalla länteen ja samaan aikaan M103-M104-M105-M106 matkalla itään. Kaikki parhaat junat ajossa tänään!  :Smile:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

5.3. klo 11.45 vaunupari 213+214 seisoi yksinään ja tyhjillään Kulosaaren sillalla. Miksi?

----------


## juhanahi

> 5.3. klo 11.45 vaunupari 213+214 seisoi yksinään ja tyhjillään Kulosaaren sillalla. Miksi?


Veikkaus: mjk-kurssin koulujuna "liikennevaloissa", elikkäs punaisella opastimella omaa vuoroaan odottamassa.

----------


## TheKraken

> Veikkaus: mjk-kurssin koulujuna "liikennevaloissa", elikkäs punaisella opastimella omaa vuoroaan odottamassa.


Veikkaukselle vahvistus. Juurikin näin oli. Kolme koulujunaa on ma-to liikenteessä ja palailevat varikolle juuri noihin aikoihin ja palaavat liikenteeseen iltapäiväruuhkien jälkeen. Lauantaisin koulujunia liikenteessä lähes koko päivän, tosin tällöin kahdella vaunuparilla.

Minutkin voi puikoista bongata  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

7.3. siinä 13 pintaan odottelin junaa itään Sörnäisissä. Taulussa luki "2(min) Vuosaari". Eli Hakaniemen paikkeilla. Yhtäkkiä se muuttui "6(min) Mellunmäki". Minuuttiluku siinä sitten heilui  6-5-6-5-4-5-4-5 jne... Väliin kuulutettiin, että junat myöhässä teknisen häiriön vuoksi.
Aikanaan Mellunmäen juna tuli. Keskimmäisessä yksikössä paloivat vikalamput, eikä siinä ollut matkustajia. Olen joskus matkustanut "punalamppuisessa". Se on mukavan hiljaista kyytiä, Vähän jarrut suhahtelevat.
Mutta selvittämättä jää, mitä tapahtui sille Vuosaaren junalle!!!
"The truth is out there"  :Eek:  .

----------


## Saaresi

Olin Kulosaaren kohdalla metrossa, kun kuljettaja kuulutti "Pahoittelen viivästystä, mutta edellä Sörnäisissä olevassa metrojunassa on ovivika." Päätin sitten mennä samalla junalla Ruoholahteen saakka.

Ruoholahden lähtölaituri oli täysi, sillä oviviallisella junalla kesti kauan kääntöraiteella. Juna oli peruskorjattu M100. Lopulta juna saapui Ruoholahden lähtölaituriin, mutta keskimmäinen vaunupari oli suljettu. Myös ajomoottorit olivat suljetut, joten vaunupari M117-M118 oli ns. tyhjänpanttina junan keskellä hidastamassa matkantekoa.

Jo Ruoholahdessa kyseisen junan perään oli kertynyt aikamoinen letka metrojunia, arviolta noin 3-4 junaa seisoi punaisilla tolpilla.

Lähtölaiturilla matkustajat yrittivät ahtautua vain kahteen toiminnassa olevaan vaunupariin. Vaikka metrojunankuljettaja yritti pitää ihmiset rauhallisina kehottaen odottamaan heti perässä tulevaa junaa, ei viesti tahtonut mennä perille. Vasta Herttoniemen kohdalla alkoi väki vähenemään täyteen ängetyistä vaunuista.

Juna kiihdytti hitaasti. Ylikuorma ja keskellä oleva 60-tonnin tyhjänpanttina oleva vaunupari hidastivat junan kiihdytysvoimaa jopa yli 50%. Kuljettajalle kuitenkin pisteet siitä, että hän ajoi rauhallisesti.

Olin kyydissä Mellunmäkeen saakka, jossa juna tyhjennettiin ja ajettiin loppujen lopuksi varikolle.

Noin tunti tästä eteenpäin Kampissa tapahtui allejäänti, joka sekoitti metroliikenteen jälleen. Varsin sekava päivä metroliikenteessä.

----------


## salama

> Olin Kulosaaren kohdalla metrossa, kun kuljettaja kuulutti "Pahoittelen viivästystä, mutta edellä Sörnäisissä olevassa metrojunassa on ovivika." Päätin sitten mennä samalla junalla Ruoholahteen saakka.......


Ilmankos liikenne olikin sekaisin jo ennen sitä alle jääntiä, 13.36 Mellumäen metro lähti vasta 13.42 ja tietysti silloin kun oli kiire kotiin, onneksi ehti matkustaa ennen kuin taas joku oli ajattelematon muiden ihmisten kotimatkoja kohtaan...

----------


## Fiss

MTV3:n Pertti Nybergin blogissa on mielenkiintoinen kirjoitus liittyen perjantaina Kampissa tapahtuneeseen yliajoon:
http://blogit.mtv3.fi/kaupunkilainen...elama-paattyi/

----------


## Markku K

Käyttäkäämme mielummin sanaa allejäänti kuin yliajo. Kiitos.

----------


## Fiss

> Käyttäkäämme mielummin sanaa allejäänti kuin yliajo. Kiitos.


Kyllä, allejäänti olisi hieman parempi sana, vaikkakin molemmat sanat mielestäni vihjaavat tekijään, mikä ei oikeastaan olisi tarpeellista. Vilkaisin nopeasti googlen avulla ja uutismediat taitavat voittopuolisesti käyttää sanaa yliajo myös tässä kyseisessä tapauksessa, mutta sen tuskin on tarkoitus välittää mitään käsitystä kenenkään syyllisyydestä tapahtuneeseen.

----------


## Markku K

> Vilkaisin nopeasti googlen avulla ja uutismediat taitavat voittopuolisesti käyttää sanaa yliajo myös tässä kyseisessä tapauksessa, mutta sen tuskin on tarkoitus välittää mitään käsitystä kenenkään syyllisyydestä tapahtuneeseen.


Helsingin hätäkeskuksen järjestelmässä on nimike RAUTATIE, yliajo. Nimikkeelle ei ole sen ihmeempää perustelua suhteessa sanaan allejäänti. Joku on vain aikoinaan tuon sanan päättänyt ottaa käyttöön, ja sitä ei muuteta muutaman kuukauden vuoksi; uusi häke-järjestelmä (ELS) saapuu tänä vuonna myös Helsingin hätäkeskukseen. 
Katsotaan vaihtuuko nimike samalla...  :Wink:  


Tässä ovat Helsingin hätäkeskuksen vielä käytössä käytössä olevat tehtäväluokat raideliikenteelle
P-2-50	RAUTATIE, kolari
P-2-51	RAUTATIE, suistuminen
P-2-52	RAUTATIE, yliajo, ihmisiä puristuksissa
P-2-53	RAUTATIE, yliajo, ihmisiä ei puristuksissa
P-2-60	METRO, asemalla
P-2-61	METRO, tunnelissa
P-2-70	RAITIOTIE, kolari puristuksissa
P-2-71	RAITIOTIE, kolari ei puristuksissa
P-2-72	RAITIOTIE, kaatuminen puristuksissa
P-2-73	RAITIOTIE, kaatuminen ei puristuksissa
P-2-74	RAITIOTIE, yliajo puristuksissa
P-2-75	RAITIOTIE, yliajo ei puristuksissa

Jokaiselle tehtäväluokalle on määritelty tietty määrä tietyn laatuisia pelastusyksiköitä.

----------


## ilpo

Taas on jäänyt joku tiedote ehkä lukematta, mutta tänä aamuna (17.3.) suunnassa 2 Kamppiin noin 10:35 tullut juna oli kahden vaunuparin juna. Ihmettelin asiaa jo laiturinäytöstä, mutta olivat ihan oikeassa. Ruoholahdessa oli tavallinen lähtölaituri suljettu, juna ei mennyt kääntöraiteelle, vaan lähti takaisin raiteelta 2.
Olikohan poikkeustapaus vai pääsiäisviikon ("Hiljaisen viikon") liikenteenvähennys?

----------


## Antero Alku

Ovatko oviviat käyneet kovinkin yleisiksi? Vaunu 158 ajoi tänään pimeänä klo 19:02 Sörkästä itään. 4-vaunuisen junan 2-vaunussa oli tungosta mutta 3. ja 4. vaunu olivat normaalikuormalla.

Kun tultiin Itäkeskukseen, odoteltiin ainakin pari minuuttia, että mitkään junan ovista aukesivat. Laiturilla tuijoteltiin kovasti keulilla olleen 158:n ja kuljettajan suuntaan. Aika usein kuljettaja kuuluttaa kun on jotain häiriötä, tällä kertaa taisi olla pimeänä 158:n valaistuksen ja ovien lisäksi myös kuulutuslaite.  :Smile: 

Antero

PS: Eilen oli kuulemma turvalaiteongelmia. Onko metron turvalaite jo kesäterässä eikä kestä lunta maaliskuun lopussa?

----------


## Markku K

> Ovatko oviviat käyneet kovinkin yleisiksi? Vaunu 158 ajoi tänään pimeänä klo 19:02 Sörkästä itään. 4-vaunuisen junan 2-vaunussa oli tungosta mutta 3. ja 4. vaunu olivat normaalikuormalla.


Vaunu 158 oli suljettu ilkivallan vuoksi välillä RL-VS. Vaunupari vaihdettiin matkustajakelpoiseen Vuosaaressa. Kyseesä ei siis ollut ovivika.




> PS: Eilen oli kuulemma turvalaiteongelmia. Onko metron turvalaite jo kesäterässä eikä kestä lunta maaliskuun lopussa?


Mistäs tämmöistä on kuultu? Asemakuulutuksistako?
Lumen tulolla ei ole vaikutusta Helsingin metron turvalaitteisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaunu 158 oli suljettu ilkivallan vuoksi välillä RL-VS. Vaunupari vaihdettiin matkustajakelpoiseen Vuosaaressa. Kyseesä ei siis ollut ovivika.


Ihan vain mielenkiinosta kysyn sitten, onko tämä päättelyni oikea: Kun seisoimme ihmettelemässä ja odottamassa ovien avautumista Itäkeskuksessa, Vuosaaresta tuli tyhjävaunujuna, jossa oli 6 vaunua. Kävi sitten mielessäni, että olikohan tuo tarkoituksella vajaa juuri siksi, että yksi runko oli jätetty Vuosaareen vaihdettavaksi tämän puoliksi pimeän tilalle. Eikö tyhjävaunujunia ajeta yleensä 8-10 vaunun letkoina?




> Mistäs tämmöistä on kuultu? Asemakuulutuksistako?
> Lumen tulolla ei ole vaikutusta Helsingin metron turvalaitteisiin.


Tämä on toisen käden tietoa. Matkustaja kertoi, että linjalla odottelun syyksi oli kuulutettu turvalaitevikaa.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Ihan vain mielenkiinosta kysyn sitten, onko tämä päättelyni oikea: Kun seisoimme ihmettelemässä ja odottamassa ovien avautumista Itäkeskuksessa, Vuosaaresta tuli tyhjävaunujuna, jossa oli 6 vaunua. Kävi sitten mielessäni, että olikohan tuo tarkoituksella vajaa juuri siksi, että yksi runko oli jätetty Vuosaareen vaihdettavaksi tämän puoliksi pimeän tilalle.


Näillä ei tietääkseni tekemistä keskenään. Vuosaaressa matkustajakelvottoman vaunun nappasi opetusryhmä ja heidän käytössään ollut koulujuna liitettiin toimivana vaunuparina tilalle.

----------


## karihoo

> Kuljettajapulasta johtuen metroliikenteessä odotettavissa aamupäivän ajan 10-20 minuutin vuorovälejä toistaiseksi.


Milloinkahan viimeksi tällaista ongelmaa on ollut? Miesmuisti kun on tällä kohtaa varsin lyhyenlainen.

----------


## TheKraken

> Milloinkahan viimeksi tällaista ongelmaa on ollut? Miesmuisti kun on tällä kohtaa varsin lyhyenlainen.


Rautaista faktaa ei ole itsellä, mutta enpä ole kyllä kuullut että tällaiseen oltaisiin aiemmin jouduttu.

Pulaan tulee onneksi 1.5. alkaen päätös, kun MJK-kurssi I/08 aloittaa työnsä.

EDIT: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235892281

Äh. Tiedote harhaanjohtava. Ainoastaan yksi vuoro siis jäänyt ajamatta, joten onhan tällaista tapahtunut varmasti aiemminkin.

----------


## Compact

Aika mukavaa elävää kuvaa tältä keväältä löytyy seisakkeen metrosivulta:

http://www.seisake.net/rinnanajovideo.wmv

Rinnakkainajoa Kulosaaren ja Kalasataman välillä, ja samaan Ruoholahden suuntaan. Kiitokset tilanteen taltijoille!

----------


## juhanahi

Seisakkeelta löytyy myös hiukan uusia metrokuvia, joissa muuten myös kokonaista Nokkajunaa viime viikolta (ei kuitenkaan numerojärjestyksessä kuten joulukuussa):

http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2008-04-28

----------


## Albert

7.5.: Ratakuorma-auto 5 Metrovarikolla Myös kuva.

----------


## Albert

> 7.5.: Ratakuorma-auto 5 Metrovarikolla Myös kuva.


8.5. sama linkki. Ratakuorma-autolla 5 on ulottuvaisuutta (kuva).

----------


## salama

M200-mallinen koki oviongelmia Siilitiellä tänään, viisi minuuttia sulkemista ja availua kunnes pääsi liikkeelle. Sen jälkeen sellainen ralli että joka asemalla meni lukkojarrutukseksi... 

Numeroita en honannut katsoa, kyseessä oli 13:26 Meltsiin...

----------


## juhanahi

> että joka asemalla meni lukkojarrutukseksi...


Olisiko kuitenkin niin, että kuljettaja on joutunut käyttämään kiskojarrua..?

Kiskojarrun toimintaa on käsitelty mm. täällä. Pähkinänkuoressa siis kiskoon kiinni laskettava sähkömagneetti, jonka jarruteho on melkoinen. Käytännössä kuitenkin kiskojarru on tarkoitettu ensisijaisesti hätäjarrutuksen tehostamiseen.

----------


## salama

> Olisiko kuitenkin niin, että kuljettaja on joutunut käyttämään kiskojarrua..?
> 
> Kiskojarrun toimintaa on käsitelty mm. täällä. Pähkinänkuoressa siis kiskoon kiinni laskettava sähkömagneetti, jonka jarruteho on melkoinen. Käytännössä kuitenkin kiskojarru on tarkoitettu ensisijaisesti hätäjarrutuksen tehostamiseen.


Joo, näin se varmaan oli...

----------


## omp

Metrovaunu 143 matkasi tänään kuorma-auton kyydissä Porvoon suuntaan (havainto Mellunmäentien ja Itäväylän risteyksestä).

----------


## TheKraken

On muuten nyt hyvät hetket ratatyökoneita bongailla Kulosaaren sillan kupeella. Viime yönäkin tuntui olevan melkein koko arsenaali liikenteessä.

----------


## karihoo

> Metro ei pysähdy Itäkeskuksessa, tulipalo. Alkaen: 19:15. Arvioitu kesto: 19:45 asti.


Joku valopää keksi tyhjennellä sammuttimia metroaseman viereisessä parkkihallissa.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239082281

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.10.2008

Iltapäivällä triplanokkajuna eli M101+102+105+106+103+104 ajossa.

----------


## Compact

Laitetaanpa tällainen havainto Mobilisti 8/2008 tähän vuoden loppuun  :Wink: 

Metron yhdestä haaralinjanpätkästä kun ei oikein kukaan keksi mitään kerrottavaa, kun se on sitä-samaa-tavallista-aina-vaan. Ei mitään maininnan arvoista?

----------


## hylje

> Metron yhdestä haaralinjanpätkästä kun ei oikein kukaan keksi mitään kerrottavaa, kun se on sitä-samaa-tavallista-aina-vaan. Ei mitään maininnan arvoista?


Kaluston yhdenmukaisuus ja luotettavuus on sitä luokkaa ettei erikoisuuksia juuri tapahdu. Nokkajuna on ainoa säännöllinen erikoisuus. M100-vaunuja kuitenkin peruskorjataan jatkuvasti, mutta toisin kuin esimerkiksi raitiovaunujen välipala-asennukset (nyt vaunu 85!), tulokset eivät ole niin selviä että siitä voisi innostua.

Odotan innolla M300-vaunujen hankintakierrosta uuden kaluston erikoisuuksien takia ja järjestelmän uusimista yleensä, sillä lastentautien ja suunnitteluvirheiden takia luotettavuus laskee ja sen mukana erikoisjärjestelyt saavat sijaa.

----------

